# Compatibility issues betw/ Vaio laptop adapter, Linksys router & cable modem?



## jzeddy (Oct 27, 2006)

First of all, this is a great resource! I am a weekend novice, but have learned tons just by reading.

I recently purchased a Vaio TXN15 laptop with built-in Intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG wireless adapter. My network consists of a Comcast cable modem and Linksys WRT54GX4 router. I have a desktop that is connected to the router via cable. My wife also used the network using the Airport card on her iMac. 

I have had no problems with internet connectivity until now. When I turn the Vaio wireless adapter on to get onto our network, I can call up maybe two or three web pages from the internet. But, then after about a minute, both the laptop, iMac and the desktop loose their connection to the internet. On the desktop, I get the message that "the network cable is unplugged." But, I have checked and rechecked the cable and it is fine. 

In order to regain my internet connection on the desktop (and the iMac), I need to reset the modem and sometimes reset the router. If I turn on the Vaio adapter again, the same thing happens. This has never happened before the Vaio. 

Is this a compatibility issue? I keep thinking that I must be configuring something incorrectly. Thanks to all for your responses.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't imagine how the laptop wireless is knocking everyone off the Internet, especially the cable connection. Does the wired connection recover when you turn off the Sony?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

First I would check for firmware updates for your router. 

Update the firmware if needed and see how things work.

Next I would go to Intel's support site and update the driver for the Sony internal wireless card. Intel has BIG problems with the drivers for their wireless products. Usually takes them 18+ months after the product has been released to resolve most problems.

Report back with findings.

JamesO


----------



## jzeddy (Oct 27, 2006)

JamesO, you are THE MAN!:sayyes: 

Firmware upgrade on Linksys router did the trick. Bizarre that it disconnected the cable modem whenever I used the Vaio adapter.

Thanks much!


----------



## Mike7143 (Nov 20, 2006)

im having a similar problem. I have the Linksys WRT54G wireless router set up in my residence hall. I (dell), roommate(dell) and other friends (HP,E-machine) can all get onto my wireless. another friend has the sony vaio. when he joins, it connects for about 30 seconds, then kicks everyone off, including him. and this process continues until his vaio is shut off. what gives? i've updated the linksys firmware already.


----------

